# Leak coming from freeze proof hose facuet



## dgreen97 (May 22, 2020)

I'm trying to setup a smart hose timer on my outside faucet, it's a freeze proof one, and it has a slow drip leak out of the faucet handle that is going to ruin that for me. I'm not sure what that part is called, the part you turn with your hand, so I'm not sure how to look up how to fix it. Do you guys have familiarity on what would cause a leak from it? Heres a picture of the faucet



It drips right behind the handle like a leaky faucet would only when the water is on.


----------



## dgreen97 (May 22, 2020)

I thought it was leaking where the nut is that connects the faucet handle to the pipe that goes inside the house but it's right behind that handle itself, not around the nut ithreads in the picture.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I read an article on this topic recently and if I still have it, will post it for you. But I think they said it could be the packing that seals where the screw connects. They also said you can try a slight turn of the center screw if needed, but don't overdo it.

Edit: here you go: https://inspectapedia.com/plumbing/Woodford-Sillcock-Anti-Siphon-Valve-Repair.php


----------

